# Dear Apple



## Rhisiart (Mar 14, 2010)

I have some issues with the Dock. It seems to intrude on the screen (sorry but hiding the Dock is not for me). 

My way around this is to pack it to the gills with icons so that it is as small as possible. That works to an extent. However then all the icons are too small, including the Trash can and anything you place next to it, e.g. my User Home icon or numerous Stacks.

So, no that's not OK. I take out many of the icons and then the Dock appears intrusive again, because the spaces either side of it seem wasted.

Please come up with something better Apple (and while you at it lets see if you can spruce up the Finder too).

Yours faithfully

Rhisiart


----------



## lbj (Mar 14, 2010)

The dock is scalable, regardless of the number of icons. I bet that's not your point, but thought I would mention it anyway.


----------



## Rhisiart (Mar 14, 2010)

Scalable or not, the DOCK is a minor gripe with me. 

Of course, in the grand scheme of things I salute Apple for it's drive to create quality.

P.S. I have resorted to this..... the Dock is now about as un-intrusive as you can get it.


----------



## Cam (Mar 14, 2010)

I have my dock on the right side and it is hidden until I move my mouse over. This really gives me plenty of space and only comes into play when I want something for my dock.


----------



## Giaguara (Mar 15, 2010)

I keep it on left and very small, no scaling. (I hate the scaling effect when there is any latency from any app, and I find it easier to see it on the sides - since 10.5 the "3d" from the dock on bottom makes it painful to use - I just want to see without even trying to see what apps are open and what not). I don't find the dock taking too much space this way on a 15" MBP.


----------



## rubaiyat (Nov 2, 2010)

Left or right the dock gets in the way for most graphic design software palettes.

The Dock was an awful idea and we are simply stuck with it.

I still have an Indigo iMac running OS 8.6 and it is blisteringly fast and productive. OSX has been an unending series of compromises for designers. Doesn't mean I don't appreciate the stability of OSX, just wish the baby hadn't been booted out with the bathwater.

I feel painted into a corner and as soon as the Mac App Store locks out all my last productivity software, there'll be little left to hold me to the Mac.

The trend to dumbing down everything to do with the Mac is turning me off. But Apple is conditioning whole new generations to "convenience" computing.

As Bill Bryson said, he is amazed at just how much inconvenience Americans will put up with, in the pursuit of convenience.


----------



## Cam (Nov 2, 2010)

I think the Mac app store will not prevent or interfere with your ability to get software from where ever you want or can. Developers will still be able to have their own web sites and the major Mac software collection sites will still be around. It is just for iPhone and IPad users (but not mac users now) to have a convenient and familiar interface when they upgrade. What I am reading is that developers will probably have their software on both a Mac app store and in their current method. Even now the Apple web site has top third party software listings, so I suspect the app store will continue this theme.

Windows 7 now has a Mac task bar that either is fixed in place or hidden and appears when moused over. So I am not sure where you would go (Linux?). I imagine there are ways to disable either (or require a keyboard combination to make them visible). But most people just get a larger screen. The Mac dock can be resized to be very tiny as well.


----------



## fryke (Nov 3, 2010)

He doesn't want to dodge the Dock by moving to linux or Windows, he wants Apple to create something new, a much better solution. Hm... Personally, I find hiding the Dock on smaller screens perfect. On my iMac, I don't need to and have it centered at the bottom, but with the 2D look. (There's a defaults write command for that.)


----------



## jennie12 (Nov 23, 2010)

According to me Dock is best for Apple and Mac support. Ultimately it works based on windows. Really Dock has advance future and very useful, if you are not satisfied with this software then you should contact to technical supports teem.


----------



## g/re/p (Nov 24, 2010)

I hide the dock, but I mostly use Quicksilver to open apps.You can actually hide the dock permanently by typing this command into terminal:

*defaults write com.apple.dock orientation -string top;killall Dock* 

You can then leave the dock *permanently* hidden and open apps using Quicksilver or a similar software solution.

(option/command/d will bring the dock back)


----------

